# Storage clubhouse



## freaksavior (Oct 23, 2010)

Here you can discuss anything storage related. 

Please post with pictures (but don't go crazy with pictures)

**Server Specs**
Case
Total storage amount
Raid: Yes or No
Yes: What raid are you running
No: why 
OS
Reason for the amount (don't say it's for p0rn, we know it really isn't)
Pictures


My setup 

Knock off cm 690
Gigabyte ud3 p35
E4400 @ 2.2
4gb DDR2 800mhz
4 x 2TB Seagate LP 5900rom
2 x 1.5tb Seagate 7200rpm 
Seagate 40gb 
Raid 0 for the 4 x 2tb raid 1 for the 1.5tb
Using it to backup my legal movies to stream to htpc's
1.5 raid is photo's, music, and financial data
Server 2008 R2 x64 enterprise 
pics be up soo

Total storage 11.4tb
after format 9Tb





















Members:

Freaksavior - Aaron
mlee49
Luke
Avarice


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 23, 2010)

NAS talk ok?

I've got a Synology DS210j with two 640GB WD Blue drives.  Very nice and quite network setup.  Download/Upload speeds are ok but really great for UPnP media.

Guess I'm not a whore, but I did buy a NAS w/o any hard drives 



**Server Specs**
Case~small white thingy
Total storage amount~1.2TB
Raid: Yes~RAID0
OS~Synology Disk Station Web Managment
Reason for the amount:
Backups
download box
UPnP media 
Mail box
storage outside my pc


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 23, 2010)

Edited title for appropriateness.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> does it really need to be Storage Whore clubhouse...why not just Storage clubhouse...the word whore affends me



Sorry, I didn't expect it to offend anyone considering some of what goes on. 



mlee49 said:


> NAS talk ok?
> 
> I've got a Synology DS210j with two 640GB WD Blue drives.  Very nice and quite network setup.  Download/Upload speeds are ok but really great for UPnP media.
> 
> ...



Yes  



sneekypeet said:


> Edited title for appropriateness.



Thanks


----------



## Luke (Jan 16, 2011)

This is my Storage Server
Case: SuperMicro SuperServer 7042M-6
I have Replaced the old SCIS Backplane with a SATA/SAS Backplane
Asrock Penryn1600SLI-110dB
E6600
4GB DDR2
Server 2008 R2 Enterprise
OS Drive: 60GB 2.5"

Storage Drives
7 x 2TB Samsung F4's in Raid 5 (Will be raid 5 when my mini SAS to Sata Cables Arrives)

Total Storage 12TB Unformatted
After Format 10.9TB

Now for some pics


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 18, 2011)

nice server


----------



## Luke (Jan 20, 2011)

I have my storage server all up and running now with 10.9TB of formatted space
I just go lucky finding a SATA/SAS back plane for the old supermicro case i got from work for free (the back plane was not so free)


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice storage there Luke.

Did anyone see Nvidia's PC of the week on FB? DarthBevis's build won with 25 2TB drives.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 20, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice storage there Luke.
> 
> Did anyone see Nvidia's PC of the week on FB? DarthBevis's build won with 25 2TB drives.



 what??
link please.


----------



## Avarice (Jan 23, 2011)

**Server Specs**
Case: Fractal Design R2
Hardware:
Athlon X2 3800+ (PURE POWER!!!)
4gb RAM
Some Compaq Motherboard (rebranded ASUS)
2x Sil3114 PCI 4x SATA1 cards
WD500 Green for OS
3x Samsung 2tb WI
1x Samsung 2tb UI
Total storage amount 7.24tb
Raid: Not yet
OS Win 7
Backups, Media etc


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 23, 2011)

Luke said:


> I have my storage server all up and running now with 10.9TB of formatted space
> I just go lucky finding a SATA/SAS back plane for the old supermicro case i got from work for free (the back plane was not so free)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110120/StorageSize.jpg




raid 5 is a very bad idea with that much storage. You really want to look at raid 50,60 for that much storage for data loss



Avarice said:


> **Server Specs**
> Case: Fractal Design R2
> Hardware:
> Athlon X2 3800+ (PURE POWER!!!)
> ...



nice rig. Added


----------



## Luke (Jan 24, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> raid 5 is a very bad idea with that much storage. You really want to look at raid 50,60 for that much storage for data loss



I don't see raid as a backup 
I plan to backup most of the data i would prefer to not lose on to some 2TB drives and keep them out of the storage server(i have a fireproof safe)


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Case: Lian-Li Lancool PC-K7B
Total storage amount: 4.5TB(3TB Usable) 3x1.5TB Drives
Raid: Yes
Yes: RAID5 on a dedicated Highpoint RAID controller
OS: Windows 7 Pro on Seperate 1TB Drive
Reason for the amount (don't say it's for p0rn, we know it really isn't): P0rn - no really, a large part of it is, check out the pics.  The rest is used for other media(TV Shows, movies, music) and images of my games.
Pictures: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/yeahpr0n.png

Case: Some generic POS
Total storage amount: 3TB 2x1.5TB 5900RPM Seagate Drives
Raid: Yes
Yes: RAID0 on onboard nVidia chipset
OS: Windows 7 Pro on Seperate 500GB Drive
Reason for the amount: Backup for the 3TB from my main rig.

Case: Lian-Li Lancool PC-K7B
Total storage amount: 6TB(4TB Usable)
Raid: Yes
Yes: RAID5 on a dedicated Highpoint RAID controller
OS: Windows 7 Pro on Seperate 500GB 5400RPM Laptop Drive
Reason for the amount: This is an backup server that is used to provide off-site backup to clients.
Pictures:  Online Backup Server


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

got this mobo and setup on the way right now it only has a 40GB drive in it but the plan is to swap in quite a few more drives as money comes along it will be a folder/file server for movies/tv onboard has 8xsata connectors i want to get an areca card and run several more case is a HAF932


> 8350 w/ TLB bug (4 of them - stepping B1) I'll also include the batch script for disabling the TLB patch on all 16 cores in RW-Everything
> Tyan Thunder Pro (S4985G3NR - the gist, no Shanghai support, Barcelonas only).
> 4x ASUS AM2 HSF 7V with sensor wires on every single one
> 4GB (8 sticks) DDR2 667MHz EEC
> ...


pics out of the sellers ad

any suggestions?



also got my HTPC specs in my sys specs 2x1TB sammy F3s and a 1.5TB 7200.11


----------

